# Compte AppStore et hackintosh



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

je voulais tenter de télécharger iMovie sur mon Hackintosh.
Comme il est en 10.12 (Sierra), quand je clique sur iMovie>obtenir>télécharger l'app, il m'annonce
« Impossible de finaliser votre achat - iMovie ne peut pas être installé sur “SSD256-2-MacOSX” car macOS 10.14.6 ou ultérieur y est requis.»

Mais j'ai lu par ailleurs (https://forums.macg.co/threads/trouver-une-ancienne-version-de-imovie.1315067/) que si l'on est connecté sur son compte et qu'on a déjà téléchargé iMovie par le passé, l'AppStore devrait proposer d'anciennes version d'iMovie.

Donc j'ai essayé de me connecter à mon compte AppStore.
Mais, probablement parce que je suis en Hack, quand je rentre mon nom et mon PW, il rechigne et me dit :
« Une erreur inattendue s’est produite lors de l’ouverture de session. Votre appareil ou votre ordinateur n’a pu être vérifié. Contactez l’assistance pour obtenir de l’aide. »

Du coup, ben, je ne peux même pas tenter ma chance.

Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## ntx (29 Octobre 2019)

Pour la connexion sur l'AppStore, j'ai aussi eu ce genre d'erreur. Il faut supprimer un fichier de préférences et relancer la connexion. Tu trouveras la réponse complète sur Google.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

Une piste, merci !
Te souviens-tu si c'est en lien avec Hackintosh ou pas (que je sache à peu près quoi chercher) ?


----------



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

Yeah, j'ai suivi les instructions suivantes tirées d'un autre post

_


			impossible d'ouvrir Icompta - forums.lyricapps.fr
		

Solution
1) effacer le fichier Macintosh HD/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist
2) Restart OSX
3) essayer de se connecter sur le Mac App Store à nouveau.
pour ma part cela fonctionne maintenant_

Ça a fonctionné. Je peux me connecter à l'appstore à présent.

Je précise qu'il faut redémarrer (j'ai d'abord testé en fermant juste la session, ça ne marchait pas).
Je précise aussi que j'ai Avast d'installé et que j'ai décoché « WiFi inspector » au passage (peut-être que ça a aidé, aucune idée) car il indiquait « Réseaux visités : Ethernet BDxxxxx […] », or ma connexion se fait par ethernet et les posts que j'ai lu parlent d'un souci lié à ethernet, justement.

Voilà voilà.

Par contre, pour iMovie, quequette, il ne me propose pas d'autre version, mais ça, c'est un autre sujet… Que je vais m'empresser d'aller ouvrir dans une autre partie du forum.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

Tiens, il n'y a plus le bouton « meilleure réponse » ?


----------



## ccciolll (30 Octobre 2019)

:modo: (il n'y a plus de smileys MODO avec le gyrophare…) j'ai besoin que vous mettiez la mention « résolu » sur ce sujet. Et si possible la mention « meilleure réponse » sur le post #4).
Merci !


----------

